# Invasion on US soil could be the best thing for Americans?



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Now hear me out on this. It's only a thought and will most likely never happen,but I think an invasion from a uniformed army would be one of the best things to happen to the American people. Right now the American people have turned on them self's fighting and bickering like children over stupid things. How ever if you look at Americas past you will notice that we always came together under one cause. When we were founded it was the British, during world war 1 it was Germany, Austria-Hungary, and Italy. During the 2nd WW it was the Germany, Italy, and Japan. Then the cold war and of course it was the Soviet Union. Then the cold war ended and The American people started fighting over stupid stuff a few years after. Then 9/11 happened but we start fighting a non uniformed army. The problem is no one knows who is an enemy. Joe down the road could be one but you don't know for sure. That's when people start saying your racist or prejudice against who ever. It has gotten to the point to were if we went to war it would be like Vietnam and the people would protest the war and hate our soldiers, but if an invasion happened the people would see that they had to put their petty differences aside and ban together and fight for their land. Like I said before this is just a thought. How do you guys think the American people would react to something like this? Do you think it would help us or just hurt us even more?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not while Obama is in office he would just give up.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

If it ever happpens it will be a very dark day in American history.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There was a time Americans would band together. I am not so certain anymore. Way too many indoctrinated useful idiots. If our military is reasonably intact, I do not foresee success from foreign invasion. Canada isn't going to invade and Mexico , frankly, is outclassed militarily. The oceans are to vast and our navy to good for a seaborne invasion from Europe or Asia. Nothing in South America or Africa that could even try. Political treachery is the only way were as the US armed force were ordered to stand down.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

The invasion is already happening. Examples of Serious Crimes of Illegal Aliens

Read up.see if you agree or not.nothing is happening to stem this invasion.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's an unarmed invasion.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

paraquack said:


> It's an unarmed invasion.


They have arms.at least two.all the better to hold a firearm with.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

After a bit of thought, I see where you are coming from. But I seriously wonder if today's people would be capable of defending themselves. Yah, I know there are a lot of old military guys like me that would stand up and fight but how many of the 18-40 year olds would stand up with us. Especially since they don't see any danger in what our own government is doing.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

They would be texting or on social media like, OMG!.whats happening bra?.very few would be able to protect themselves imho.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That same social media will be the communications used to coordinate the "minute-men". That is why I see it starting with an HEMP.
That takes down the mass communications. That is the one reason it would be a good idea to have a shortwave receiver. Some of the HAMs will still be able to spread the word.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Since our prisons have become muslim indoctrination and Jihadist training centers...paid for by our tax dollars..think the scenario will unfold where the black radical leftists will join forces with the Arab muzzies..and we will be fighting two interlinked groups simultaneously. Stay locked and loaded. Have plenty of ammo on hand. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conversion_to_Islam_in_U.S._prisons


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Not while Obama is in office he would just give up.


No, he would become the "hero who saved the nation"


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Interesting premise and to a certain extent I feel it would benefit our lackluster patriotism, nation pride and sense of unity. However, it seems more like using fire to kill an unwelcome bees nest in your roof. You might solve the problem but are going to end up causing a whole lot of other damage in the process and you might even lose the house itself.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Invasion of our country would in no way be beneficial. We have only been invaded by a military force once - WW II and it was in the Aleutians. The Japanese found out the the people there were just as ready to fight as in the rest of the USA. 
Could you imagine what would happen if southern California was invaded by the Chinese?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

fortune cookies would be 49 cents again?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Invasion of our country would in no way be beneficial. We have only been invaded by a military force once - WW II and it was in the Aleutians. The Japanese found out the the people there were just as ready to fight as in the rest of the USA.
> Could you imagine what would happen if southern California was invaded by the Chinese?


They would have to learn Spanish?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Since our prisons have become muslim indoctrination and Jihadist training centers...paid for by our tax dollars..think the scenario will unfold where the black radical leftists will join forces with the Arab muzzies..and we will be fighting two interlinked groups simultaneously. Stay locked and loaded. Have plenty of ammo on hand.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conversion_to_Islam_in_U.S._prisons


Already happening..
Muslims Team Up With Black Lives Matter | Fix This Nation .com


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Invasion of our country would in no way be beneficial. We have only been invaded by a military force once - WW II and it was in the Aleutians. The Japanese found out the the people there were just as ready to fight as in the rest of the USA.
> Could you imagine what would happen if southern California was invaded by the Chinese?


It would piss off the VC that occupy Orange county. There would quickly be the "Anaheim Tunnels".


----------



## Mercurial1 (Feb 15, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Invasion of our country would in no way be beneficial. We have only been invaded by a military force once - WW II and it was in the Aleutians. The Japanese found out the the people there were just as ready to fight as in the rest of the USA.
> Could you imagine what would happen if southern California was invaded by the Chinese?


War of 1812? DC being burned and battle of New Orleans.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no way were going to be invaded by hamsters.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> no way were going to be invaded by hamsters.


Richard Gere was.....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

LOL that's funny


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So create a fake attack to rally the troops like that radio station in Poland.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

james m said:


> so create a fake attack to rally the troops like that radio station in poland.


james, are you talking about the 1939 attack by germans discuised as polls in upper silesia? 
Pretex for invasion. False flag event.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

An attack on this country's shores by an armed, uniformed force would never happen.
The US military would blow them away before they got close.
Of course, that COULD lead to a nuclear exchange which would destroy the planet.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I found this and it explains everything so much better, but the commies can keep dreaming.
FUNKER530 » Military Videos And Veteran Community With Army, Navy, Air Force News. » China?s Animated Video Shows Them Dominating American Military


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Our part of the country has been fighting an invasion for 150 years.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

You have apparently never seen or smelled burned, dismembered or rotting corpses on the roadside, cities destroyed or human beings fighting or killing one another for clean water or food or medicine, if you could imagine the homeless, you know the people you ignore at the stoplights, bridges and parking lots, on a scale you could not imagine and those people were your children or brothers, sisters, mothers and fathers, neighboors and throw in some bombed out cities and buildings, rotting, burned bodies, gunfire or bombs, ethnic cleansing squads, rape, torture, beatings and executions, on top of the disease and starvation, re-education camps, prison camps, thats what you get when your invaded. Its not Reality TV, a Video Game, or a Movie. Its indescribable until you have seen it and will leave you scarred for life.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> There was a time Americans would band together. I am not so certain anymore. Way too many indoctrinated useful idiots. If our military is reasonably intact, I do not foresee success from foreign invasion. Canada isn't going to invade and Mexico , frankly, is outclassed militarily. The oceans are to vast and our navy to good for a seaborne invasion from Europe or Asia. Nothing in South America or Africa that could even try. Political treachery is the only way were as the US armed force were ordered to stand down.


Sorry to disagree with you Camel but Mexico has already invaded and they continue to do so everyday. They have already taken over parts of the US and will continue to take more without a shot fired.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> There was a time Americans would band together. I am not so certain anymore. Way too many indoctrinated useful idiots. If our military is reasonably intact, I do not foresee success from foreign invasion. Canada isn't going to invade and Mexico , frankly, is outclassed militarily. The oceans are to vast and our navy to good for a seaborne invasion from Europe or Asia. Nothing in South America or Africa that could even try. Political treachery is the only way were as the US armed force were ordered to stand down.


Canada invade? Oh my that is rich!! We can barely invade our own pantries unless the BC harvest is in full swing. Then its every bag of doritos for itself!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Invasion of our country would in no way be beneficial. We have only been invaded by a military force once - WW II and it was in the Aleutians. The Japanese found out the the people there were just as ready to fight as in the rest of the USA.
> Could you imagine what would happen if southern California was invaded by the Chinese?


Paul! Read up on how Canada fought off the armed invasion by the US to try and take more land and then how the Canadian militia with help from natives and britsh chased the army back to the white house where they lit it up and toasted marshmellows before going back home.

Not sure if it counts as an invasion because they were just pushing the army back. Invasion to me is a straight up assault not retaliation.

Forget not the story behind your glorious national anthem as well. That was a full on assault by a foreign navy. If that story dont move a person they are as cold as ice.

Its happened alright. Chances are it will again. We prep because we believe something can go wrong an we need some self reliance in that circumstance. War is a likely one. And with wars on the ground right now - today - its a good reason to prep and learn skills for thriving in a chaotic world.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> They would be texting or on social media like, OMG!.whats happening bra?.very few would be able to protect themselves imho.


Hahahaha... Thanks for the laugh.


----------

